# Anyone else currently doing a 365?



## Rocketman1978

I decided to start one recently due to my desire to increase my skill set in photography and post processing as well as my lack of shooting as of late.  Though its been a very short time since I began, so far I feel as though I've learned a lot.  I am very excited about this project, literally each day when I wake up I begin thinking about today's opportunities.  I'm loving it so far, toting my camera with me when I'd normally leave it home, looking for shots everywhere I go, seeing shots in every day life, considering how good they'd be through the camera's eye and then considering the PP angle post-capture.

The link to my 365 is in my signature if you're interested.  I'm not specifically trying to be artistic but merely capture my life.  I don't consider myself to have a great deal of talent but I have come a long way since buying my first DSLR 16 months ago.  I guess you could say I'm trying to be creative yet realistic in representing everyday life when it comes to my blog.  No offense to the other 365's I've seen, many have some really amazing shots, however are unrelated to anything in particular, I believe their themes are simply different than mine.  My theme is simply "My Life and Life Around Me" so that's what you'll see my shots represent.

I'd love to follow some other 365's so please post your links! :thumbup:


----------



## limr

I'm not currently doing a 365 but I just recently finished one. Here's a link to the posts: Project 365 « A Modern Day Dinosaur

But it's probably easier to look at Flickr (link in my signature.) I've got them organized (mostly) into sets.

I do feel that it helped my photography a lot. Not sure if anyone else will agree  but I think I got better as the year went on and I do not regret for a second doing it. I'd consider it again, but just not two years in a row! There will be some days that you'll throw anything up just to have a post and it will kind of feel like cheating, but I don't remember that happening too often to me. I did 'cheat' by posting cat pictures on Saturday (Caturday!) but I did at least try to get creative with those cat pictures. I started the year posting more pictures with the digital, but then I slowly moved to posting pictures from film almost exclusively. Those cat pictures, though, were almost always digital because it was faster, but I do think I learned how to use digital a little bit better because of it, even if they were only cat pictures 

So good luck to you! I'll wander over now and see what you have so far


----------



## Rocketman1978

limr said:


> I'm not currently doing a 365 but I just recently finished one. Here's a link to the posts: Project 365 « A Modern Day Dinosaur
> 
> But it's probably easier to look at Flickr (link in my signature.) I've got them organized (mostly) into sets.


Thanks!  I love looking at others' 365's.


----------



## Bossy

Nope, it burns me out


----------



## Rocketman1978

Bossy said:


> Nope, it burns me out



Never too late to start! &#128077;


----------



## hanhanluo

Was it Hamster's idea?


----------



## MeddlinG

I do. But I am thinking about stopping it because I found out I don't really need a project like this to force myself out with the camera (I shoot everyday anyways) and it rips me up inside to post a **** photo if I don't manage to take a good one.


----------



## NedM

I've been thinking of trying out a project like this, but I'd have to agree with MeddlinG. Forcing yourself to photography the same subject every day and post-processing is just a waste of time.


----------



## limr

NedM said:


> I've been thinking of trying out a project like this, but I'd have to agree with MeddlinG. Forcing yourself to photography the same subject every day and post-processing is just a waste of time.



Well, you don't have to take a picture of the same subject if you don't want to. There aren't any real rules to the project other than "post one picture per day." Some interpret that as having to take the picture on the same day they shoot it. Others interpret it as one subject, 365 pictures of that subject.

I made my own rules and perhaps that's why it worked well for me. I started off with more digital pictures because I was trying to follow a rule of posting a picture taken that day, but that didn't last too long. I started shooting more film and posting pictures from one roll over the course of a few days. I even posted some old pictures that I decided to revisit that fit with some of the current pictures I was taking.

If you take it that way, you start thinking of the project more as developing a body of work rather than throwing up random pictures just because. You can develop a sense of having a series of shots, the kind of portfolio that amolitar likes to talk about, that might not make as much sense on their own, but they tell a story in the series.

I believe taken too literally, a 365 project could be stifling, but just get creative with the rules so they suit you and then you can focus on getting creative with the photography


----------



## ratssass

Today is Feb 7.Since Jan 1,I have made 3 attempts to take at least 1 shot a day.It's not for lack of a camera,as I always have my phone,I always carry my P/S in the car,and 90% of the time I bring my D7000.I'm severely lacking inspiration,and many times I only think of my 365 project just as I'm heating up my dinner just prior to bed.
I've found,for myself,it's not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## ronlane

NedM said:


> I've been thinking of trying out a project like this, but I'd have to agree with MeddlinG. Forcing yourself to photography the same subject every day and post-processing is just a waste of time.



Where did you get that MeddinG was photographing the same subject everyday?


----------



## Rocketman1978

limr said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of trying out a project like this, but I'd have to agree with MeddlinG. Forcing yourself to photography the same subject every day and post-processing is just a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't have to take a picture of the same subject if you don't have to. There aren't any real rules to the project other than "post one picture per day." Some interpret that as having to take the picture on the same day they shoot it. Others interpret it as one subject, 365 pictures of that subject.
> 
> I made my own rules and perhaps that's why it worked well for me. I started off with more digital pictures because I was trying to follow a rule of posting a picture taken that day, but that didn't last too long. I started shooting more film and posting pictures from one roll over the course of a few days. I even posted some old pictures that I decided to revisit that fit with some of the current pictures I was taking.
> 
> If you take it that way, you start thinking of the project more as developing a body of work rather than throwing up random pictures just because. You can develop a sense of having a series of shots, the kind of portfolio that amolitar likes to talk about, that might not make as much sense on their own, but they tell a story in the series.
> 
> I believe taken too literally, a 365 project could be stifling, but just get creative with the rules so they suit you and then you can focus on getting creative with the photography
Click to expand...

This is similar to the process I'm following, just relaxed and fun hence my theme, "My Life and Life Around Me".  Doesn't bind me to any particular subject, point of view, etc., I simply shoot what interests me that day, what pops into my head, really anything that may present itself.  I'm finding this to be pretty easy for me, even if the shot is just of a pizza box lid, lol.  Granted this is only my 10th day, I may be singing a different tune in 200 days but for now I'm having a ball.

Until I started my 365 I only picked my camera up for events such as birthdays, holidays and vacations.  In the summer I shoot a little more since the weather in Michigan is nicer but still, its always candid-stuff and I wanted to give myself the opportunity to shoot more outside of those circumstances.  With a career, regular gym attendance, regular church attendance, a wife and a 16-month old, time isn't exactly on my side, sometimes you have to make time and my 365 did just that for me.

As far as PP, yes sometimes it can be a bear, though with my limited PP skill set I don't really have enough knowledge to spend 5 hours on a photo.  I typically spend 20-30 minutes on some editing and move on.  Sure once or twice I've run into issues in the shot that have cost me an hour, but if I think the shot through enough I usually can minimize corrections in PP.


----------



## ronlane

ratssass said:


> Today is Feb 7.Since Jan 1,I have made 3 attempts to take at least 1 shot a day.It's not for lack of a camera,as I always have my phone,I always carry my P/S in the car,and 90% of the time I bring my D7000.I'm severely lacking inspiration,and many times I only think of my 365 project just as I'm heating up my dinner just prior to bed.
> I've found,for myself,it's not as easy as it sounds.



Agreed, I completed a 31 day challenge like this in October and I struggled on some days to get something to shoot. I think it was more due to me than it was anything, some days I just was lazy and didn't want to get out and shoot. The results proved that I was improving but there were days when you could tell that I didn't put my best into it.

OP, good luck with the project.


----------



## astroNikon

Rocketman - nice Birthday Cupcake shot


----------



## astroNikon

I'd have trouble with a 31 day challenge, much less a 365 day challenge.

I might try a 7 day challenge when the weather breaks, then try longer ones after that.


----------



## Rocketman1978

astroNikon said:


> I'd have trouble with a 31 day challenge, much less a 365 day challenge.
> 
> I might try a 7 day challenge when the weather breaks, then try longer ones after that.


I've read about the 52 challenge, one shot a week for a year.  Seems like a doable step to a 365.


----------



## Speedy

Now a 52 day challenge, that sounds doable. I could probably do it once a week for a year, just not this year. Mostly because while I love photography and I've got lots of photographic opportunities with the puppies, it's hard to balance photography with work, school, relationships, and etc 60-80 hours combined work and school a week doesn't leave a whole lot of time for other projects.


----------



## jaomul

Nice blog Rocketman. Keep it up


----------



## TWright33

Rocketman1978 said:


> I decided to start one recently due to my desire to increase my skill set in photography and post processing as well as my lack of shooting as of late.  Though its been a very short time since I began, so far I feel as though I've learned a lot.  I am very excited about this project, literally each day when I wake up I begin thinking about today's opportunities.  I'm loving it so far, toting my camera with me when I'd normally leave it home, looking for shots everywhere I go, seeing shots in every day life, considering how good they'd be through the camera's eye and then considering the PP angle post-capture.
> 
> The link to my 365 is in my signature if you're interested.  I'm not specifically trying to be artistic but merely capture my life.  I don't consider myself to have a great deal of talent but I have come a long way since buying my first DSLR 16 months ago.  I guess you could say I'm trying to be creative yet realistic in representing everyday life when it comes to my blog.  No offense to the other 365's I've seen, many have some really amazing shots, however are unrelated to anything in particular, I believe their themes are simply different than mine.  My theme is simply "My Life and Life Around Me" so that's what you'll see my shots represent.
> 
> I'd love to follow some other 365's so please post your links! :thumbup:



I enjoyed the pictures you have posted so far. Very nice, Sir


----------



## Rocketman1978

jaomul said:


> Nice blog Rocketman. Keep it up





TWright33 said:


> I enjoyed the pictures you have posted so far. Very nice, Sir


Thanks a million, it really means a lot to me, really does! :thumbup:  

Today will be my 39th photo, haven't shot it yet but I've really enjoyed the project so far. The project is not easy by any stretch, life gets busy, real busy. While I have my 6D and 24-70 with me much of the time, sometimes I'm too just busy or distracted to stop and notice a shot and I miss out. I've really tried to make a conscious effort to slow my mind down, my pace, my driving and my life overall to notice things and it has helped, I feel like I get more enjoyment out of the little things. Its funny that before this project I literally ran as fast as I could through life, packing in as much as I possibly could, however now as I drive I'll see things like rays of sunshine peeking over a farmhouse sitting in the midst of vast, snowed-over farmland and think, "there's a shot", and commit it to memory for another day. Afterwards I can't help but to think of how serene that shot was and it takes my mind to a relaxing place, before I would likely drive past that scene at 80mph without a second thought...strange how a photography project can have that impact on you. 

Then there is the flip-side...even in slowing life down, some days can be a challenge and less enjoyable than others. Despite trying to avoid it sometimes the shot is forced. Sometimes the shot isn't interesting, its hard to remain interesting while keeping with my theme of "My Life and Life Around Me" if nothing new or exciting is happening on a Monday night, lol. Then there's the Michigan winter plaguing me, ugh, haven't been able to do much outside with the blasted cold and record amounts of snow! As I said before, with a wife, daughter, career, daily exercise regimen and church the project can get taxing, but that's the reason I started this...to make myself shoot, helping me learn and grow which I am definitely doing, so I have to remind myself of that sometimes. I've thought about quitting on one or two late (frustrating) nights when I've got several photos to edit, I'm tired and I realize I rushed a shot or two, didn't compose well and have all sorts of PS work to do to bring it to my comfort level (and I'm terrible at PP), I usually just have to put the laptop away and come back to it later. I even typed a "Final Post" once, lol, how heartbreaking that would have been the next day! So far so good, I truly believe I'll finish but not without a few more frustrated times and scores more times I wouldn't trade for the world, that's what will keep me going. 

Thanks for looking, following and feel free to share. =D

-Cory


----------



## Speedy

Thanks for posting about this Rocketman. This is actually pushing me to get back up to par on my Web Design so I can setup a spot on my website for a 52 week challenge. Be prepared for lots of pictures of dogs. :lol


----------



## Rocketman1978

Speedy said:


> Thanks for posting about this Rocketman. This is actually pushing me to get back up to par on my Web Design so I can setup a spot on my website for a 52 week challenge. Be prepared for lots of pictures of dogs. :lol


Ha, bring it! I like 52/365's of all types. Please share your link when you get started.


----------



## George Griffeth

This post is the first time I'm hearing of a 365, didn't know it was a thing. If I ever did one I would think of it more as a body of work rather than an obligation I had every day. Maybe for 3 or 4 days I'd stick to one subject, or if it's something I'd been practicing on the side maybe 6/7 days for it. It'd be a nice collection to look back on once it was complete.


----------



## katsrevenge

I was planning doing a 30 day photo thing to go along with the 30 Days of Biking Challenge in April that I signed up for. 
Thought the two would work well together. Even though it's just a month.. it will be challenging. It was (just biking) last year. 

365 is one heck of a commitment! Even 52 is. Nice challenge there!


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

I know this is an old thread but I finished my Project 365 last year, it was super tough but I was pretty happy with the results, I put the photos together into a video if anyone is interested:


----------

